# The current market - testing with tedious trading environments



## TulipFX (25 October 2012)

Testing markets and tedious trading environments permeate the financial world at the moment. When will something give?

Prominent Market Players Talk About THIS Market Environment


Proprietary Trader At New York Based Bank
Money Market/Rates Trader At UK Clearer
Chief FX Trader At London Based Bank
Rates/FX Trader, Now Trader Performance Coach
Senior Fx Sales/Trader At Zurich Based Bank
Far East Based CTA Manager
London Bank Emerging Markets Trader
London Based Derivatives Broker
London Based Money Broker


Their conclusion "These markets suck!". Interesting read to hear their insights into why.

Read full article here: http://www.rmdfx.com/2012/10/24/prominent-market-players-talk-about-this-market-enviroment/


----------



## CanOz (25 October 2012)

Wow, they are a gloomy lot! Mostly FX traders and that's tough. Don't know how you can trade anything intraday without good order flow.

CanOz


----------



## TulipFX (25 October 2012)

Their mood is probably directly correlated with the size of their Christmas bonuses.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (25 October 2012)

TulipFX said:


> Their mood is probably directly correlated with the size of their Christmas bonuses.




hahaha


----------



## cogs (25 October 2012)

I have to totally agree with their comments, as a retail FX trader it has been sh!tty year for FX. If you are a manual FX trader you will know what I mean. Things have changed considerably.

I find I am leaving more and more positions up to my EA to choose, what there is to choose that is. 

Not complaining about this open (EA chosen), but based on my manual method, manually I would been shaken out of this by many of the reasons stated by the players interviewed.


----------



## cogs (27 October 2012)

There you go, NY took it up, NY took it down. Not complaining about the nice swing action though. Only one take profit method can work in these times and that's trailing.


----------

